# Big Daddy's now selling New and used tires



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Call for pricing 8507365478

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Roy, you got a tire machine at the shop?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Did these Side by side tires yesterday. Just bought it this week, it's new to me. I think it will go up to 24" tires

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

What's that nasty brown stuff on the wheels?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

It's a RAZR side by side wheel. Mud from the bead breaking

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Are those the old tires coming off? I was confused thinking that they were going on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome.....I need a tire fer my cat boat, but they are them weird wide ones off pontoon boat trailers. I gotta get another and they sell em at Tractor Supply off the rim so I'll be coming to see ya!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Are those the old tires coming off? I was confused thinking that they were going on.


Yes coming off 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

do you need another supplier? I send a truck by that way 5 days a week. order by noon and get that afternoon.....


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

hyco said:


> do you need another supplier? I send a truck by that way 5 days a week. order by noon and get that afternoon.....


Got slammed when u called, I do

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally got my tax return, Should i call tonight or in the morning?

Looking for 4 305/70r16 Cooper AT3's 

mounted and balanced, and im keeping my old tires


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

The a.m. thx

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

